# room design and useage



## meds4me (May 6, 2009)

okay the basic's: 
room @ 8'x5' w/ closet  
closet: drying room 
2'x6' bonus undeer the stairs: babies 
room A: 3'x5' single 250 hid 
room B: 2-600hps  

room a&b common vent to outside for exhaust (make-up air from home ?) 


**So what else am i missing or needs attention. Also the room is partially underground so temps are easy to control. <lights vented separate> was actually smarter of me to move the cloning upstairs for warmer temps !


----------



## solarz (May 6, 2009)

What exactly is it that you are asking?


----------



## meds4me (May 6, 2009)

Okay, I'm new to growing indoors and am I missing any part of the A-typical setup ? I do "good" for me outdoors , but thats a diff ball game ....


----------



## solarz (May 6, 2009)

Well, for starters, you mentioned nothing about ventilation, and that is key.  Also how are you planning on growing these plants (as in what method...hydro, soil, etc.)?  Also...if you plant on venting outside...how are you going to clean the air before it goes outside?  This is a MUST HAVE if you plant on venting outside.

solarz


----------



## NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer (May 7, 2009)

I'm not sure what you meant by your room dimensions, but I can tell you if you are planning on using 2 600 watt lights in an 8x5 room you are going to want more light.  40 square feet at 5,000 lumens per foot would equal 200,000 lumens.  Two 600 watt lights give off roughly 95,000 lumens each, which at first glance most would think is enough light.  But light decreases by a factor of 4 as distance doubles.  So if a plant 12 inches from your 600 watt light is receiving roughly 7,500 lumens, which is fine, but a plant 2 feet from the light is only getting 1875 lumens.  
  So while at first glance it would appear 2 600 watt lights would give you enough lumens, the size of your space would not allow you to adequately light the plants.  I would double up to 4 600 HPS lights or cut the space down.  I used to use 2 600 watt HPS lights in a a 20 square foot area, and I STILL WANTED MORE LIGHT.  LIGHT IS THE MOST RESTRICTIVE FACTOR WHEN GROWING INDOORS.  DO NOT SKIMP ON IT.   

From your description I assume you are going to be using the 250 HID and the 3x5 room for holding a couple mothers, bonus room under the stairs for clones, (but to be honest clones can be done almost anywhere, don't take much space), and the 40 square foot room for flowering.  Make sure you can adequately vent, decide on a medium (soil, hydro, etc....if you have only done soil before, try hydro, it will give better yield) and get going.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (May 7, 2009)

My friend, I love your ambition. You gotta take baby steps, you can't just jump right into it.


For now, concentrate on growing and maintaining healthy females. After a while of maintaining them, keeping them healthy, THEN  bud em. Don't rush it 

good luck
destroyer


----------



## meds4me (May 7, 2009)

solarz said:
			
		

> Well, for starters, you mentioned nothing about ventilation, and that is key. Also how are you planning on growing these plants (as in what method...hydro, soil, etc.)? Also...if you plant on venting outside...how are you going to clean the air before it goes outside? This is a MUST HAVE if you plant on venting outside.
> 
> solarz


 
The venting is already covered as im an ex hvac guy...:hubba:  as explained in my orig posting.
and as far as cleaning the air :done as well via the diy section...

 As far as which medium: I was going to go dwc but.....after reading MassP ' bucket system , thats how ...  

Thanks everyone and keep 'em comin. I'm shooting for the stars on this one !!


----------



## meds4me (May 7, 2009)

Bowl Destroyer said:
			
		

> My friend, I love your ambition. You gotta take baby steps, you can't just jump right into it.
> 
> 
> For now, concentrate on growing and maintaining healthy females. After a while of maintaining them, keeping them healthy, THEN bud em. Don't rush it
> ...


 

Thanks for the comments..but i am not "new" to handle "girls"....bluue buddah outdoors last year was another success. I'm a med patient and "time" is against me right now with health issues and i can't  afford the "other" choice ! Hence my asking for help on settng something up indoors !    Thanks again ! Peace


----------



## meds4me (May 7, 2009)

NYC_Diesel x Jack_Herer said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what you meant by your room dimensions: { I can go smaller but im after 4 plants to average 5' at finish ??}
> 
> From your description I assume you are going to be using the 250 HID and the 3x5 room for holding a couple mothers{ Correct and clones are upstairs now so i have a "drying area " now
> the 40 square foot room for flowering. Make sure you can adequately vent, decide on a medium (soil, hydro, etc....if you have only done soil before, try hydro, it will give better yield) and get going.


 
Thanks....I was going dwc....but after reading MassP's bucket system ..Im sold !! I like the fact of set it and forget it. Let alone the extra exquipment to purchase, ect. as an ex hvac guy the easy part was the venting and fresh air system ....


----------



## Super Silver Haze (May 7, 2009)

you need to decide the quantity you need first. 
know your laws regarding Medical Marijuana, some states establish their laws limiting total Lbs and some establishing guidelines by the # of plants.
decide the total # of plants needed to provide your medicinal need.  
im shooting to get 1/4 gram per watt of HPS light.  im new so that ammount should only get better.

i opted to grow 2 using DWC and i ended up using LST instead of the SCROG method.  i could have went with many more plants, lolli-pop prune in a See of Green and get same weight.  my states laws are based on quantity of plants not weight.


----------



## meds4me (May 7, 2009)

yes i know my local / state laws. 
I conclude that having 4 full size (relative, that is ) plants would give me the yields that i need as a pain patient....HOPING for 4 oz on each plant and on a continual basis...Is my reasoning off ?? any advise is welcome  !! Thanks again everyone !


----------



## meds4me (May 7, 2009)

Super Silver Haze said:
			
		

> im shooting to get 1/4 gram per watt of HPS light. im new so that ammount should only get better.] Is that  a good factor ? to work with ?How to you est. yields then to stay legal ?? I know too many stupid questions, But if you dont [email protected]/4 gm per =?????
> 
> i opted to grow 2 using DWC and i ended up using LST instead of the SCROG method. i could have went with many more plants, lolli-pop prune in a See of Green and get same weight. my states laws are based on quantity of plants not weight.


 

Thanks for some insight, stillmore to learn !


----------



## BuddyLuv (May 7, 2009)

You need more light like stated above. I would run a 6x8 foot area with either 2 1000w hps or 4 600w hps.


----------

